# :(



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

Kind of sad... Seems all the developers are jumping ship.. what happened with team bamf? I dont see anything new.. I really hope the tbolt will get a ics sense rom..


----------



## xeno2011 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sure this happens with all phones...new ones come out and new challenges await, plus, it's hard to resist getting a new phone.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

mrbracht said:


> Kind of sad... Seems all the developers are jumping ship.. what happened with team bamf? I dont see anything new.. I really hope the tbolt will get a ics sense rom..


Go to the team bamf forums...a new version of soab dropped a few days ago. As roms get more polished updates become fewer and farther between. Just sayin...go check out the dev forums for a few different devices and you'll see how lucky we are to have such a large and active dev community.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not knocking bamf or soab but u should try eternity from virus it's sense 3.5 and is amazing plus gets daily updates.


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

bL33d said:


> I'm not knocking bamf or soab but u should try eternity from virus it's sense 3.5 and is amazing plus gets daily updates.


+ 1

Also Chingy is working on an update to G3D. Nocoast with Team Liquid has been releasing some good ROMS. 
Rumors are also going around about CM9 for the Tbolt.

Still plenty to play with for the Tbolt.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

The bolt won't die until the rezound gets soff


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn a lot of tbolt owners are jumping ship. 80-90% are X-thunderbolt owners.
http://rootzwiki.com...ou-switch-from/


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be keeping mine. Will wait until the next big thing is out.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm just gonna sit in this corner and cry until the Nexus price drops. I thought about buying from a sketchy site (let's talk) but backed out. Haha - oh well!


----------



## bigd5783 (Nov 7, 2011)

Im sticking with my over clocked Tbolt till my 2 year contract is up in May 2013. At that time something really bad tushy will be out and I will jump to it. I don't have the money to spend rediculous amounts of money every 6 months for the newest coolest thing. When the Tbolt came out I was out of contract with T-mobile and decided to go to Verizon since my entire family was on it. I bought the G1 on day one when it came out hoping it would be better than the IPhone but I felt like I was wrong at the time. That is when I really got into phone modding, overclocking, ect. I milked the hell out of that phone for close to 3 years before updating to this. Cyanogenmod was my drug of choice. I found no reason to upgrade when I could still run CM7 gingerbread on my G1. When I got my Tbolt on day one I went home charged it, rooted it, and got it to S-off status and waited long and hard for CM to come to it. When it came out I was on the first alpha build of it and the night I upgraded to it was the infamous data outage. Now Im running happy on Liquid's version of CM7 and will be waiting for the official ports of CM9. I wont change this phone untill I see quad core phones with 2 gigs of ram. Ill wait till the phones can out perform my current HTPC before upgrading.

Oh and as a side note. I played with the Nexus and it's nothing to jump ship over. Its like going to the strip club after being married for 3 years. "Oh wow look at all these awesome things" then the lights come on and you realize that its just like all the others.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> I'm just gonna sit in this corner and cry until the Nexus price drops. I thought about buying from a sketchy site (let's talk) but backed out. Haha - oh well!


Never had a problem with letstalk. Where I buy all my phones from.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> Never had a problem with letstalk. Where I buy all my phones from.


It's probably fine. I just found it confusing.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I like transferring my phones to different lines or using a family line upgrade and being able to activate it on another line w/o a 200-300$ fee so I avoid it.

But, I just go off what I've heard.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

xeno2011 said:


> I'm sure this happens with all phones...new ones come out and new challenges await, plus, it's hard to resist getting a new phone.


It didn't with the og droid...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I think ALL the devs I follow on twitter (from the bolt) now have the galaxy nexus :-

Great for them, but it's certainly not good for me, like 9 months into a 2yr contract!

I sure hope some of them keep working on the bolt. We're already the bastard phone for vzw and htc, hopefully not here now too!

End of rant...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm just glad my updgrade is in Feb. The bolt may go EOL even at RootzWiki.


----------



## BuffoGT (Jul 10, 2011)

And I'm keeping my bolt and will keep updating shifts3ns3 so all hope is not lost


----------



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe its time to start learning how to customize a ROM? Although I am wondering what sense on ICS will look like.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

xpiatio said:


> Maybe its time to start learning how to customize a ROM? Although I am wondering what sense on ICS will look like.


Empower yourself, good idea. Don't rely on others to make what you want that is what these development sites are all about.

As far as sense on ics, it will probably look like sense on froyo or gb....like sense. Might have some different widgets or animations but don't envision anything ground breaking but I would love for HTC to prove me wrong.


----------

